# Delta Winner Light Switch repair



## Bozman (Sep 2, 2009)

I have 2 Delta Winner front bike lights. One has a bent metal bar on the switch so it doesn't contact correctly and the other has a great switch that just doesn't contact consistantly. 

My question to the board is does anyone have a solution to fix this poorly designed switch mechanism? I plan to actually use the light at reenactments/living history events so I am looking for reliabilty. I may just put a small radio shack switch in its place.


----------



## Donna Gaglioti (Oct 30, 2009)

*Reply*

This broad is looking for a Delta Box Light.  Any hints?   Battery operated taillight that goes in the rear rack Sears spaceliner.  The rack that I have has two holes left and right and a cutout in the middle.  I've been told that the spaceliner came with reflectors or this box light. 

My wife and I are bicycle dumb, new at it.  She has a Huffy and a Sterling Westfield and I also have a Columbia Torpedo with a rotten tank.  We need help.  Mike and Donna


----------

